# Vacuum Sealer Recommendations



## krj (Apr 30, 2016)

As the title says, I'm looking for some recommendations for a vacuum sealer. Doesn't have to be something really fancy, just reliable. Mostly will be used for freezing leftovers, or portioning out meats for refreezing. Also it will be used a bit for sous vide, marinating, and if/when I get up the gumption to try, the umai dry age bags.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 30, 2016)

Maybe this will help you. I just shopped for a vacumm sealer. What it boiled down to was basically three flavors.

1. Food saver its fine for around the house, left overs, and some processing. 

2. Intermediate vacumm sealer, everything in #1 plus more abundant processing and usage.

     http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/242342/vac-master-pro-350-foamheart

3. Chamber Sealer Notedly better for heavy use as well as liquids. I believe the bags are less expensive.

     http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127567/review-of-chamber-vacuum-sealer-vacmaster-vp112

My suggestion to you is drop a dime and call Lisa. Who's Lisa? Not only a site sponsor but a really nice person. She'll help you get what you need, instead of what you think you need.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124305/vacuum-sealing-discount-for-all-members/80#post_1545716

The company site so you can look at whats out there.

https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/

The above is just my opinions, others obviously will vary.


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 30, 2016)

I have the VacMaster 350 referenced by Foamheart. Highly recommend it!!!

Great sealing capabilities without the overheating issues of the Food Savers.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2016)

I have 2 foodsavers, and when they wear out, I.m definitely going with something else.

They overheat all the time & you have to have 2 of them so you can alternate back & forth, or just wait for them to cool down.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 1, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Maybe this will help you. I just shopped for a vacumm sealer. What it boiled down to was basically three flavors.
> 
> 1. Food saver its fine for around the house, left overs, and some processing.
> 
> ...



Yep this is the best advice. I have the Vacmaster pro-380 and live it.


----------



## daveomak (May 1, 2016)

I have the VM pro 140....   Lisa discontinued it awhile back...    I love it....


----------



## bdskelly (May 1, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Maybe this will help you. I just shopped for a vacumm sealer. What it boiled down to was basically three flavors.
> 
> 1. Food saver its fine for around the house, left overs, and some processing.
> 
> ...


Ditto.  I bought a top end home FoodSaver. But I can tell you that its a bit slow for large projects.  We recently butchered a sow. Packaging was slow. Like watching paint dry... Same for a batch of links.  

The FoodSaver is good for what it does.  It was my first vac sealer and now I know I should have spent the extra 50 bucks....   I just wished Lisa took trade ins!!!!


----------



## krj (May 1, 2016)

I guess I'm gonna take a look into the VacMaster's then.


----------



## foamheart (May 1, 2016)

Marking this day on my calendar with a big gold star..... everyone agreed with me and I didn't even recommend one. Damn I'm good!


----------



## sfprankster (May 1, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Marking this day on my calendar with a big gold star..... everyone agreed with me and I didn't even recommend one. Damn I'm good!


...or lucky...


----------



## bdskelly (May 1, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Marking this day on my calendar with a big gold star..... everyone agreed with me and I didn't even recommend one. Damn I'm good!


You've still got the _features and benefits_ selling touch you ol' peddler.  Problem is, I doubt Lisa is paying commissions.   That being said, I'd suggest you work on the fresh verse leftover rice debate.  ....But Vac Sealers are clearly down pat. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!

b


----------



## thecougarguy (May 1, 2016)

I've had a Foodsaver for over 10 years.  I has worked fine but as others have said, they get hot and you have to wait for them to cool before they work again.  My biggest complaint is not being able to use liquids without partially freezing first.

About 2 months ago, I purchased the Vacmaster VP112S chamber machine.  I wish I have bought it years ago.  It's fantastic.  It's more expensive and it's a large machine but the bags are cheaper.  This thing is built like a tank and will last a lifetime.  If you can afford it, pick one up.  You won't be disappointed.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## alelover (May 2, 2016)

What they said.

https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/


----------



## damon555 (May 2, 2016)

I purchased a low end vacmaster pro 110 a few years ago from Lisa B.....All I can say is in spite of it's low price tag (unfortunately it's no longer available) it has been an excellent machine....Far better than the FoodSaver that it replaced. For an inexpensive vacuum sealer it has not disappointed in the least. 

Purchase a VacMaster from Lisa B with confidence.....The bags are top notch too so you might as well stock up on them when you order your machine.


----------



## krj (May 7, 2016)

Adding onto my query about vacuum sealers. Anyone freeze fish within vacuum bags? My Dad normally catches a bunch of spoonbill during snagging season, and we always clean them, slice them to the appropriate size, and then freeze them in a salted water in gallon zip lock bags. This has always worked fairly well, just curious if you could go about it differently with a vacuum sealer.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 7, 2016)

KRJ said:


> Adding onto my query about vacuum sealers. Anyone freeze fish within vacuum bags? My Dad normally catches a bunch of spoonbill during snagging season, and we always clean them, slice them to the appropriate size, and then freeze them in a salted water in gallon zip lock bags. This has always worked fairly well, just curious if you could go about it differently with a vacuum sealer.



I worked in the fishing business, both commercial and charter for close to 30 years. 

We always had our personal fish vacuum packed at the processor. I bought my first vacuum packer when I was 14, I'm 44 now. It's the only way to do it .

It is best to freeze the fish first then pack, unless you have a chamber vacuum packer.


----------



## canuck38 (May 7, 2016)

You mean put fresh fish on a sheet pan (e.g.) freeze it, then pkg.?


----------

